# PHA relations



## hidonmesahj (Jul 2, 2016)

I am but a humble Fellowcraft, so I understand that I do not understand all of the intricacies of Masonic relationships and behaviors. However, I have a concern that I would like some further light in addressing;  I've been introduced to a lot of Brothers since April, when I was Initiated, and four of them have been PHA Brothers. Unfortunately, on all four occasions, the introduction was met with a sort of condescending, standoff-ish challenge of either my knowledge, my Lodge, or the fact that it differed from theirs.  My meetings with other Brothers, at other Lodges, were handled in a far more fraternal manner. Am I missing something?  Is this just the way it's done?


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 2, 2016)

Every lodge is different, every Grand Lodge is different. Heck, every Mason is different. Focus on *your* Journey. If these Brethren do not care to meet you with Fellowship, that is their burden, not yours. Enjoy the Fellowship of those who want to stand with you*.*


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 2, 2016)

Write it off as the vestiges of years& years of resentment that some Prince Hall brethren still carry about denial of recognition for 2 centuries+.

The landscape is changed but old attitudes & emotions still linger in the past.

Can you imagine how difficult it is to let go of proving yourself to be a Regular Freemason after centuries of denial? 

Don't let it turn you off. Not all Prince Hall brothers act this way.

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 2, 2016)

like the brothers were saying, don't let ur journey refect what u see from other Brothers, make ur own journey reflect who u r in your travels, guarantee it would be more pleasant.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 3, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> .....Am I missing something?  Is this just the way it's done?



Freemasons are not perfect, they're humans. Never forget that and to shed a tear of sympathy on the failings of other brothers.

Just be the best YOU can be and set the best example for others YOU can.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 4, 2016)

No u r not missing something, it's just Brothers think they know what's going on but don't know jack, we just tolerate them to give them a since of belonging to something that stands for something. trust me they are very outstanding Brothers that require a little attention, like me. i hate to go unnoticed LOL.../G\


----------



## Bro. Big Mike (Jul 5, 2016)

Continue your journey East.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## lilhut3579 (Jul 9, 2016)

To further answer your question of what you might be experiencing, I am a PHA brother and I had the same experience with other PHA brothers, when I asked my SD why they acted that way he gave me a couple of reasons why they probably acted that way. Some of which have already been stated. Another could be because some lodges teach not mess with other lodges EAs and FCs. It's because they don't know what your lodge is teaching you and they could possibly give you light that your lodge may not want you to have yet. Another reason is because some MM mainly in PHA see EAs and FCs as that annoying little brother. Why? IDK?! Just keep traveling don't let it get to you. They'll be alright.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 10, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> I am but a humble Fellowcraft, so I understand that I do not understand all of the intricacies of Masonic relationships and behaviors. However, I have a concern that I would like some further light in addressing;  I've been introduced to a lot of Brothers since April, when I was Initiated, and four of them have been PHA Brothers. Unfortunately, on all four occasions, the introduction was met with a sort of condescending, standoff-ish challenge of either my knowledge, my Lodge, or the fact that it differed from theirs.  My meetings with other Brothers, at other Lodges, were handled in a far more fraternal manner. Am I missing something?  Is this just the way it's done?



More than likely because your an FC. In some Jurisdictions you aren't a full member until you reach MM, while in other Lodges you are a full member as an EA. I wouldn't say I'm standoffish with the EA's and FC's, but on at least 1 occasion I remember limiting my dialog with an EA to the teachings of that degree. I didn't speak about Lodge matters or anything that would fill his head or distract him from the lessons he needed to learn. The EA and FC degrees are very important and there is so much to learn. I simply wanted the Brother to stay 100% focused on That and not fill his mind with excess information that can wait for a later date. If your GL recognizes that particular PHA GL then I don't believe they'd look at you as any less of a Brother.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 11, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> More than likely because your an FC. In some Jurisdictions you aren't a full member until you reach MM, while in other Lodges you are a full member as an EA. I wouldn't say I'm standoffish with the EA's and FC's, but on at least 1 occasion I remember limiting my dialog with an EA to the teachings of that degree. I didn't speak about Lodge matters or anything that would fill his head or distract him from the lessons he needed to learn. The EA and FC degrees are very important and there is so much to learn. I simply wanted the Brother to stay 100% focused on That and not fill his mind with excess information that can wait for a later date. If your GL recognizes that particular PHA GL then I don't believe they'd look at you as any less of a Brother.


Not knowing the circumstances around what the bro is referring to, I would agree with you on your points here as it pertains to the craft, but I cant see a reason why someone would limit their personal interaction with the newly initiated.  I try to go out of my way to be friendly with the new brother.  Get to know them on a personal level and allow them to get to know me, this way they wont feel out of place at social functions and the like.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Jul 12, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> More than likely because your an FC. In some Jurisdictions you aren't a full member until you reach MM, while in other Lodges you are a full member as an EA. I wouldn't say I'm standoffish with the EA's and FC's, but on at least 1 occasion I remember limiting my dialog with an EA to the teachings of that degree. I didn't speak about Lodge matters or anything that would fill his head or distract him from the lessons he needed to learn. The EA and FC degrees are very important and there is so much to learn. I simply wanted the Brother to stay 100% focused on That and not fill his mind with excess information that can wait for a later date. If your GL recognizes that particular PHA GL then I don't believe they'd look at you as any less of a Brother.


  Thanks.. I'm not blanketing the situation, I know better than to judge a group with only a few interactions.  I just wanted to know if there was an unwritten rule that I hadn't yet come across. Also, none of those brothers were from the local PHA lodge, with whom we have a fraternal relationship. Probably just a few awkward interactions.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Jul 12, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Not knowing the circumstances around what the bro is referring to, I would agree with you on your points here as it pertains to the craft, but I cant see a reason why someone would limit their personal interaction with the newly initiated.  I try to go out of my way to be friendly with the new brother.  Get to know them on a personal level and allow them to get to know me, this way they wont feel out of place at social functions and the like.


That's kind of what I was getting at. My Lodge (and District) is very "brotherly". They stress perfect ritual work, the proper understanding of the lecture materials within, and enjoying the company of other brothers. They're tough on the rules, but very friendly. I was told that if I'm not convinced that someone is justly entitled, I should simply avoid any Masonic conversation. I'm not sure I feel the need to try every person that is introduced to me as a brother or fellow, or to make that initial meeting an uncomfortable one, but I understand that every brother is different,  and I probably just had a few "off" introductions..


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 12, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> That's kind of what I was getting at. My Lodge (and District) is very "brotherly". They stress perfect ritual work, the proper understanding of the lecture materials within, and enjoying the company of other brothers. They're tough on the rules, but very friendly. I was told that if I'm not convinced that someone is justly entitled, I should simply avoid any Masonic conversation. I'm not sure I feel the need to try every person that is introduced to me as a brother or fellow, or to make that initial meeting an uncomfortable one, but I understand that every brother is different,  and I probably just had a few "off" introductions..



Thats good that your Lodge stresses the ritual. It's something that many Lodges overlook. Our Regional Grand Lecturer spoke at yesterday's meeting and told us about some mistakes he had noticed. I liked that, because I had noticed and didn't know if anyone else had noticed. Because of the meaning of the ritual it is important that it be done right. 

I would avoid trying anyone as an FC, as you don't have the 'legal information' (aka Dues Card) to prove to them that you are a Mason. And because you, as an FC, should not be wearing or displaying any of the emblems of Masonry, it is unlikely that anyone will try you, unless, as you said, you were introduced by another Brother. In that case the Brother that introduced you would vouch for the both of you. Unless you live in a large city, chances are there are probably only a few (or possibly even 1) Lodges in your city. If you see a Brother (or someone displaying the emblems of Masonry) you could ask his Lodge and tell him your Lodge and WM. More than likely he'll know of your Lodge or someone from your Lodge. You could invite him to sit in Lodge with you.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Jul 13, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> Thats good that your Lodge stresses the ritual. It's something that many Lodges overlook. Our Regional Grand Lecturer spoke at yesterday's meeting and told us about some mistakes he had noticed. I liked that, because I had noticed and didn't know if anyone else had noticed. Because of the meaning of the ritual it is important that it be done right.
> 
> I would avoid trying anyone as an FC, as you don't have the 'legal information' (aka Dues Card) to prove to them that you are a Mason. And because you, as an FC, should not be wearing or displaying any of the emblems of Masonry, it is unlikely that anyone will try you, unless, as you said, you were introduced by another Brother. In that case the Brother that introduced you would vouch for the both of you. Unless you live in a large city, chances are there are probably only a few (or possibly even 1) Lodges in your city. If you see a Brother (or someone displaying the emblems of Masonry) you could ask his Lodge and tell him your Lodge and WM. More than likely he'll know of your Lodge or someone from your Lodge. You could invite him to sit in Lodge with you.


Thanks, bro. Yeah, I can't wear any emblems yet, and I would never try anyone that was introduced to me by anyone in my Lodge. I keep fairly quiet about the whole thing, honestly,  just for the reasons you've stated; I haven't earned the right yet, and can't defend the title until I do. Also, I would never put my brothers, my WM, or my Lodge as a whole into a position to have to vouch for my authenticity over a passing moment that has no tangible bearing upon my traveling East. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Jul 13, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> Thanks, bro. Yeah, I can't wear any emblems yet, and I would never try anyone that was introduced to me by anyone in my Lodge. I keep fairly quiet about the whole thing, honestly,  just for the reasons you've stated; I haven't earned the right yet, and can't defend the title until I do. Also, I would never put my brothers, my WM, or my Lodge as a whole into a position to have to vouch for my authenticity over a passing moment that has no tangible bearing upon my traveling East. Thank you for your insight.



What is the date of your Raising? And what Lodge do you hail from?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 13, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> vouch for my authenticity over a passing moment that has no tangible bearing upon my traveling East.


1) if a man I know to be a mason introduces me to another man and tells me he is a member of such and such lodge, that's all the proof I need.
2) if I meet a man on the street and he sees my car emblem or my tie/clip or my ring and tries to TRY me....ill tell him that the street is not the place and if he wants to check my ability to posses those objects he can come to my lodge 2nd Wednesday of the month at 630 for dinner and the gavel falls at 730


----------



## hidonmesahj (Jul 13, 2016)

The Traveling Man said:


> What is the date of your Raising? And what Lodge do you hail from?


Atlantic Lodge #221. Raising will probably be in October or December. We have to be word prefect (3 misses or less) in long form, so they like to take the time to let the materials sink in. As I'm sure you're aware, the last 1/3 of the FC cypher is full of new info and makes for a particularly challenging articulation.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> 1) if a man I know to be a mason introduces me to another man and tells me he is a member of such and such lodge, that's all the proof I need.
> 2) if I meet a man on the street and he sees my car emblem or my tie/clip or my ring and tries to TRY me....ill tell him that the street is not the place and if he wants to check my ability to posses those objects he can come to my lodge 2nd Wednesday of the month at 630 for dinner and the gavel falls at 730


Lol now that is funny. I love the way you worded the end.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 14, 2016)

If you really look at it not much goes on in the Lodge to warrant to check some one, it's like business as usual, gavel drop open, discuss old business, discuss new business, do a little bit of degree work if you have new profanes, keep it moving, see you 2nd or 4th Tuesday...


----------



## MarkR (Jul 14, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> If you really look at it not much goes on in the Lodge to warrant to check some one, it's like business as usual, gavel drop open, discuss old business, discuss new business, do a little bit of degree work if you have new profanes, keep it moving, see you 2nd or 4th Tuesday...


No Masonic education?


----------



## ericjsr (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't let the actions of others deter you from yours goals. As a PH mason, I try to meet on the level. I will only discuss things up to your degree; but I will be "standoffish". 
Some brothers cannot converse without divulging.
You have to know your craft


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 17, 2016)

well put my Brother/G\SMIB


----------



## MRichard (Jul 17, 2016)

hidonmesahj said:


> Atlantic Lodge #221. Raising will probably be in October or December. We have to be word prefect (3 misses or less) in long form, so they like to take the time to let the materials sink in. As I'm sure you're aware, the last 1/3 of the FC cypher is full of new info and makes for a particularly challenging articulation.



Sounds totally different from ours in the Grand Lodge of Texas. That must be the 2nd section which we don't have to learn but we have to learn from mouth to ear.


----------

